# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: در مورد صدا و انجام کار

## movaffag

من میخوام مثلا با گفتن کلمه دکمه 


دکمه در برنامه push بشه


الان کی میتونه کمکم کنه ممنون می شم

----------


## Felony

باید روی پردازش صدا کار کنید که مبحث پیچیده ای هم هست .

----------


## movaffag

خوب خودم اینو می دونم من راهنمایی یا کمک می خوام

----------


## Felony

به این لینک مراجعه کنید : انجمن هوش مصنوعی

----------

